# Sprocket Grind



## Scalari (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

mal ne Frage: Wenn ich auf dem Kettenblatt die Altstadt zerstöre, kratzen die Obstacles dann nicht auch meine Kettenstrebe in grund und Boden?
hab da irgenwie noch meine bedenken, dass ich da meine Alukettenstrebe absäge?
Oder sind meine Bedenken unbegründet?
Werde mmit sprocket guard grinden üben, falls das ein unterschied zum normalen ist?


cheers


----------



## Moto (25. Oktober 2003)

Es kann passieren das deine Kettenstrebe was abbekommt aber das ist nicht allzu schlimm da man in den meisten Fällen entweder
auf der Kette grindet oder noch mit dem Pedal unterstützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (25. Oktober 2003)

bla bla...

lass es sein wenn du einen alurahmen hast, der ist ganz schnell im eimer...


----------



## Berti (25. Oktober 2003)

alex N grindet mit seinem toy auch??

(mich würde es auch interessieren!)


----------



## evil_rider (25. Oktober 2003)

also dank meiner extrem kurzen kettenstrebe bekommt beimir nur mein ausfallende was ab, das ist so massiv das ich da orgendlich kette geben kann bei sprokedgrinds wenn ich will


----------



## a$i (25. Oktober 2003)

wenn man den sprocket perfekt schafft bekommt die kettenstrebe natürlich nix ab, aber 1. muss man erstmal ausprobieren, 2. steht man nie alles sauber...von daher: grinds sind nix für alu ausser man hat geld für nen neuen...


----------



## FruchtZwerg (26. Oktober 2003)

also der Alex Niehoff hats so gelöst:

man nehme diamant blech, biege es, schneide es zurecht und klebe es an die unterseite der kettenstrebe...feddisch


----------



## Berti (26. Oktober 2003)

scheyn, und womit, ähm, hat er, ähm, es drangeklebt?


cheers


das werd ich dann auch machen höhö


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *also dank meiner extrem kurzen kettenstrebe bekommt beimir nur mein ausfallende was ab, das ist so massiv das ich da orgendlich kette geben kann bei sprokedgrinds wenn ich will *



dank meines extrem guten fahrkönnens bekommt meine au nix ab


----------



## Deleted 18158 (30. Oktober 2003)

also sprocketgrinds sind allg. sehr belastend fürs rädchen..machste logischerweise kette,kettenblatt, evtl. innenlager kapput und die kettenstreben bekommen meist auch was ab ausser man macht sie richtig sauber das man nur auf der sprocket(stall)-stelle steht was allerdings in 90% der fälle nicht der fall ist und du musst ja auch erst mal üben....
würde dir daher eher empfehlen pedalgrinds zu machen, am besten mit dem pedal vorne weil da machst du dir (wenn du sie kannst, am anfang wirds sicher ein paar kratzer geben) ausser dem pedal wirklich gar nichts kapput und irgendein paar alte pedalen finden sich ja immer..hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Berti (30. Oktober 2003)

No, sorry, I don't understand what you wanna tell me with that rubbish...

natürlich versteh ick dat

Ich lass mir jetz ne sprocket guard fräsen und dann kommt noch Alu an die kettenstrebe und dann eine Aluplatte auf die eine Seite der Pedalen und dann wird mal geübt


cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18158 (30. Oktober 2003)

http://www.terribleone.com/2003/images/photos/Garrett/gbpedal.jpg   so ungefähr, nur dass man halt wenn man den an einem curb macht das pedal noch stärker runterdrücken sollte dass der hinterbau mehr hochkommt weil dann kannst du dir jegliche schutzvorrichtungen sparen die du eben aufgezählt hast, am besten zu üben sind die an leicht abfälligen curbs die nicht allzu rauh sind ...vielleicht find ich mal noch ne bessers bild dann stelll ichs auch mal noch rein


----------



## a$i (30. Oktober 2003)

@ yumbo...granit is schon was feines


----------



## UrbanJumper (4. November 2003)

falls du net weißt wie ein Sproket geht, geh auf www.modestbike.com und schau dir die die Fahrtechnik an.

Chris


----------



## clemibambini (5. November 2003)

wer grinden will soll sichn bmx kaufen.. bin auch umgestiegen.. die dünnen mtb ketten reißenm sofort durch bei nem sprocket grind.. wenn ihr grinden wollt mit mtb dann nu pedalgrind.. da kann aba eure kettenstrebe bunt aussehen


und zu alex n.. so toll is sein pedalgrind auch nich..


----------



## Vitali (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemibambini _
> *wer grinden will soll sichn bmx kaufen.. *




wieso geht doch auch mit ´nem cruiser gut...

sonst gefallen mir keine grinds...da gibts zwar noch einen, kein plan wie der heißt, aber den kann ich auch mit den mtb/cruiser


----------



## kater (5. November 2003)

Smithgrind und Icepickgrinds sind die Macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (5. November 2003)

aber auch ein feeble kann am richtigen ort entzücken


----------



## kater (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *aber auch ein feeble kann am richtigen ort entzücken *



Feeble to Smith


----------



## a$i (6. November 2003)

kommt immer auf die location an wie man nen grind einsetzt...feeble ist beim streeten auf rauhen, hohen steincurbs sehr geil...aber auch ein feeble auf nem handrail ist sehr sehr hart...

smith ist sehr schwer. vor allem auf hohen rails!
-meine meinung: muss man nicht beherrschen, lieber nen hardcore feeble als so nen krüppel-smith und auf kniehohen rails ist nichts ein problem 

icepicks finde ich schon wichtiger, aber auch hier ist die location entscheident...machen so oder so aber spass!


----------



## Moto (6. November 2003)

Denkt ihr das man zum Grinden unbedingt ein Sprocketguard braucht. Ich habe nämlich das 36T Sprocket von Fly Bikes welches 7mm dick ist. Ich habe nur keinen Bock das ich es beim Grinden direkt kaputt mache.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *Denkt ihr das man zum Grinden unbedingt ein Sprocketguard braucht. Ich habe nämlich das 36T Sprocket von Fly Bikes welches 7mm dick ist. Ich habe nur keinen Bock das ich es beim Grinden direkt kaputt mache. *



Hatte auch das Fly Bikes + Guard und mein Eindruck ist:

Wenn du dickere Kette fährst kannste dir den Guard klemmen, der schützt das Kettenblatt nur vor Zahnausfall und Zahnbiegen, aber nicht vorm krumm werden, das verstärkt er sogar noch. Wenn du ne dünne Kette fährst oder viele Sprocket Stalls und Grinds vorhast ist er sinnvoll- für das Geld und das Mehrgewicht haett ich mir dann allerdings n massiveres Kettenblatt wie das Gack Hefty beschafft, ist auch sehr leicht und nahezu unkaputtbar...


----------



## Deleted 18158 (7. November 2003)

pedal nach vorne und schon sind alle probs gelöst! kein guard, keine fette kette, keine verdellten kettenstreben nur ab und an pedal wechslen


----------



## AleX-N (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemibambini _
> *wer grinden will soll sichn bmx kaufen.. bin auch umgestiegen.. die dünnen mtb ketten reißenm sofort durch bei nem sprocket grind.. wenn ihr grinden wollt mit mtb dann nu pedalgrind.. da kann aba eure kettenstrebe bunt aussehen
> 
> 
> und zu alex n.. so toll is sein pedalgrind auch nich.. *



lol

also erstens mach ich hauptsächlich sprockedgrinds und keine pedalgrinds und 2tens bezweifle ich dass du schon jemals einen von mir gesehen hast....

- siehe unten -  mfg Bremerhavener


----------



## rotznas (10. November 2003)

QUOTE]also erlaub dir ned drüber zu urteilen du lutscha![/QUOTE] 
kann man sich auch sparen!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotznas _
> *also erlaub dir ned drüber zu urteilen du lutscha!
> kann man sich auch sparen!! *



Genau so ist es....ich war mal so frei und hab dich zensiert, ich hab die User hier gerade intern gelobt, weil es in den letzten 2 Wochen so super zugegangen ist hier im Forum...wär doof wenn ich mich da getäuscht hab, muss doch nich sein sowas, natürlich darf hier JEDER urteilen, denn das hier ist n öffentliches Forum, und Kritik sollte jeder mal vertragen und nicht gleich persönlich nehmen,hm?


----------



## AleX-N (11. November 2003)

im grunde ist es mir ja *******gal,was irgendsonen dahergelaufener möchtegern daherlabert... mich langweilts halt nur, weil ich gern wissen würd woher er weiß wie meine sprockeds sind... is doch schwachsinn... 

naja who cares...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (11. November 2003)

Also nich um jetzt jemanden zu verteidigen, aber auf bombenkrater.de gibts oder gabs zumindest mal ein Bild von dir mit nem Sproketgrind.

Chris


----------



## AleX-N (11. November 2003)

hmm ach ka mir auch wurscht.. im video gibts mehr davon... 

cheers


----------



## [YoSHi] (11. November 2003)

in welchem denn?
thx


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. November 2003)

WANN kommst denn endlich raus?????????????


----------

